# Desktop computers at Walmart



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Walmart has desktops on sale for $ 348.00. 4G and a 1T hard drive.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

im using one right now , they still need a wireless card if you can believe it or not, smh.. but $25 bucks at future shop


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I picked up one and a USB wireless card for $39.00. I think it's a good deal! I don't know why I bought it though. I just looked at the box but it doesn't say. does it have a HDMI connection?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i dont see one on mine
but to be honest i hooked it up and i zap strapped allthe wires so short i cant pull the damn thing out , i was baby proofing , but i doubt it would have one


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I looked at the specifications online and you were right it doesn't have a HDMI port. No matter! My laptops has a port like that. I download TV online and feed it on to my TV but you do need a HDMI port if you do it that way. 

PRODUCT FEATURES
Windows 7 Home Premium - English/French
Microsoft Office Starter 2010
Intel Pentium Processor E6600 3.0GHz 2MB L2 cache
1TB hard drive, 4GB DDR3 SDRAM and Gigabit LAN
Super-Multi DVD drive, Intel GMA X4500 Graphics
Variety of interface ports: including four (two front, two rear) USB 2.0, multi-in-1 card reader, headphone/microphone, RJ-45, three audio, VGA and two PS/2
Dimension: 10.5" H x 4" W x 13.9" L Weight: 12 lbs

TV's are like mini computers you can use hook up a Wireless USB adapter and access the internet. I wonder if my TV's can do that???? The box say's it'll connect to Panasonic HDTV's and I have one of those animals.

My neighbor just brought home their new baby two days ago. A 10lbs girl.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

or you can use a program called VUSE and send it wirelessly to your ps3 or other, or go buy that apple tv thing..


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> or you can use a program called VUSE and send it wirelessly to your ps3 or other, or go buy that apple tv thing..


 I'm out of the loop, over the hill, you might say.

I was always into the latest technology until the kids left the nest a few years ago.

I guess what you're talking about is sort of like Bluetooth. My truck has that but I haven't been able to figure it completely. If I say "Call Home" or any other place it's supposed to do so.

I just noticed that there's no monitor with the deal. That seems to make it less attractive. They displayed it with a monitor in the store and that's why I bought it. I actually considered buying two for a moment.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

mine had a monitor, the brand i bought is e machines ant it was $299.99 for the whole set up

Vuze: The most powerful bittorrent app on earth.
not through bluetooth through your wireless conection to the net , same with netflix


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> mine had a monitor, the brand i bought is e machines ant it was $299.99 for the whole set up
> 
> Vuze: The most powerful bittorrent app on earth.
> not through bluetooth through your wireless conection to the net , same with netflix


I'll have to study that! Technology is expanding and my brain is contracting.

$299.99 must have been a previous sale. Well I have two flat screen monitors that I'm not using, still I wouldn't have bought it without the monitor. I taught it was a gift!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no doubt , do you know how to get free downloads?
you know about bitlord?, or the pirate bayect, while the world may be content paying for itunes im quite happy to pirate what i can , $20 for a cd? $30 for a dvd no thanks , it takes like next to no time at all to get movies and music for free.

BitLord - the easiest torrent downloader <<<< is where you download bitlord
Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site <<<< is where i get torrents 
Downloadster - Universal Media Player - Play Any Media File - Vlc Player Download Free <<<< and that is what i use to play all the files because it doesnt seem to care what format they are in and media player sucks..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just my 2 cents here best torrent downloader is: µTorrent - a (very) tiny BitTorrent client
best site for torrents hands down is: http://kat.ph/browse/
I used to use Piratebay, but they were shut down for a bit and heavily monitored now
The media player I use is SMPlayer - General Info VLC player is ok, but I like SMPlayer better, has better options IMO
If you want to just use Windows media player for playback, you need to d/l a special codec pack that will allow WMP to play DVD, AVI files ect...Hers the pack: Media Player Codec Pack - CNET Download.com
All these are free
And one more thing...they make DVI to HDMI & VGA to HDMI cables depending on the adapter of the PC


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

huh well there ya go , turns out i dont know ish either lmao ... nice one john... well done sir, well done


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol playing with PC's is my self taught hobby, as well as d/ling things I miss on tv cause my woman has to watch crap like the bachelorette and such lol 
Private torrent sites are the best to get torrents from, as the speeds are usually better, but you usually have to get a invite to be a member, and I have found them a PITA as you have to seed as much as or more then you leech.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

So if I get the d/I compression/decompression file(s) I'll be able to watch my AVI files using Windows Media player. Yes?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

most files from the torrent sites are AVI, MP4 files and so on. I am still on Windows XP, so not sure what the newer versions of WMP allows as far as playbacks. But if you can't watch AVI files on it now, then d/l the codec pack I put the link for and install it and should be able to play AVI files on it after that. If they are compressed files or zip files you will have to unzip them first to get it to AVI or whatever. I have many free programs for just about any file type out there, as well as a file converter to convert files to AVI...Im all for the free stuff lol


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

High def videos are usually in mkv.. isohunt is also a good place to look for files.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a nice program that I downloaded last year.

Free video soft: video converter, ipod converter, mp4 converter

I used it to convert music files to MP3. I looked at it today and it seems like it'll convert AVI to different files. Downloading the codec files are however an easier way to go.


----------



## AlexisAlexis (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting offer...
If it looks as good as it sounds I will have to get it.


----------

